

Open-source 3D city platform ViziCities released on GitHub - robhawkes
http://viziciti.es/MX5Gs6

======
alexcason
This seemed like such a fascinating project when you first unveiled it. I'm
really glad you've decided to make it open source. I look forward to diving in
and seeing how it works.

~~~
robhawkes
Thanks! It's a good feeling to have something released and for it to be open.
We've still a long way to go. Let me know how you get on!

------
jarpineh
Awesome. Just when I was finishing my D3 visualizations. Trying not to get too
distracted... ;)

Any chance you could publish the heat map you had in the first demo? I'd love
to get a head start in integrating 2D layers to this. Even if it were some
less than functional code.

I presume OpenStreetMap sends map data as vectors, so it should not be too
difficult to replace that with other geo sources. I immediately see a dozen
use cases even with relatively static data.

Thank you :)

~~~
robhawkes
Glad you like it. I'll be working on getting the data vis stuff back into
ViziCities soon (heatmaps, etc). The data processing classes should give you a
little more insight into how to get new layers into ViziCites. Admittedly,
it's not as easy as it could be yet.

------
hrjet
This is nice! I recently came across another similar project:
[http://cesiumjs.org/](http://cesiumjs.org/)

How does this compare with it? Is ViziCities more focused on political / city
data, while Cesium is focused on geographic data?

~~~
robhawkes
Yeah, ViziCities is focussed on the low-level detail (building and vechicle-
level) while Cesium and others are focussed at a higher level.

------
nl
This looks great. Where does the building height data in the demo come from
(or is that made up?)

~~~
_delirium
You can infer building height from OSM through either an explicit height tag
(usually in meters), or from a "levels" tag, that you can convert with some
kind of estimate of standard floor height. Here's a demo that lets you see
where that data exists:
[http://osmbuildings.org/?lat=52.52111&lon=13.40988&zoom=16](http://osmbuildings.org/?lat=52.52111&lon=13.40988&zoom=16)

~~~
robhawkes
Thanks! That's actually exactly how we do it right now, based on the
techniques in OSM Buildings actually. Ideally I want to infer height from area
and building type if no height-based tags exist. I have a proof-of-concept
working.

------
stumpyfr
Great work :), I wanted to do something like that since long time...I will try
to participate.

~~~
robhawkes
Thank you! I hope you do participate :)

------
drmartinix
Great!

~~~
robhawkes
Glad you like it!

